# Clipping Advice



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

So my show is Thurs and my goat still isn't clipped. My mom is a proffessional dog groomer and was susposed to help me but so far that hasn't happened. I know my doe should've already been clipped, especially since she's black but it's getting down to the last minute and I really want to get to show her. I have no clipping experience though, so don't want her to look awful but at the same time I want to look proffessional and not be an embarassment at the show... lol Do you think I should leave her hairy or attempt it myself? If I do try to clip her myself should I use a different size blade rather than a 10 since the show is so soon? Please help


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you go slow and against the grain, you should be okay. (= Not to be cliche, but ... you can look it up online as well XD On youtube or some tutorials.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, against the grain. Good advice


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Well I got her all clipped up and pretty for the show  Here is Miss Annabelle. I don't think I did to bad of a job for a newbie lol My mom did do her face, udder and tail for me though. What do you think?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you did a great job! She looks awesome!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like a pretty good clipping job to me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great job! I'm glad your mom was able to help you out a little too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!  We got third out of 4 but that was ok, I really wanted to learn more about conformation. I was kinda disappointed though, the judge didn't really go into depth about each goat, she only gave 2 positives, 2 negatives and that was it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great job! That's too bad about the show, must have been serious competition, because she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you  I think she's a pretty nice doe, at least to start with. I didn't really agree with the placings either, the doe ahead of her didn't have much body capacity and Annabelle by far had the most mammary capacity in the class, not that I'm complaining, I'm not a judge and I'm new at this but I didn't agree. I've heard some other people saying they don't agree with her placings either, she's a new judge.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yup! Every person's ideal goat is different.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, very true


----------

